# container.



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

hi. love reading the forum posts although , has anyone had experience of packing their own home contents for the container ? if so would you advise for or against


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

terrisam said:


> hi. love reading the forum posts although , has anyone had experience of packing their own home contents for the container ? if so would you advise for or against


I don't think you should.

1) you are paying them to do the work
2) they do it every day and will do it better and quicker
3) I don't think my insurance is valid if I pack it myself but I could be wrong and depends on company / package!

HTH
L


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

We have just done this packed everything ourselves. My partner has a very expensive tool box so we believe we could wrap this better taking our time to do it. We listed every item and labeled each box with content and weight also our name and contact details. We got the shipping company to quote first then asked how much cheaper for us to pack. 
Because we packed everything ourselves we are only covered for loss of consignment not damage but we are confident we have done a good enough wrapping job. 

We paid £1000 for shipping 320 cubic feet and £1000 for insuring it for a cost of £35000.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

That will be the difference! We have 2400 cubic feet going, I am not packing that LOL  so each to their own!


----------



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks for info, was your quote a worthwhile difference to pack your own.


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

terrisam said:


> thanks for info, was your quote a worthwhile difference to pack your own.


Not really unless you have the time to do it but confident we would have less issues with breakages or damage doing it ourselves so in that way worth it. I hope so we will find out in five weeks when it is delivered.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

terrisam said:


> hi. love reading the forum posts although , has anyone had experience of packing their own home contents for the container ? if so would you advise for or against


You'll need loads of padded paper, boxes and tape but it is possible. You don't need someone to do it for you and you can shop around for insurance. 

The only reason why I'd advise against it is the sheer amount of time it would take to do it all but obviously that depends on how much stuff you've got.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

If you can afford it, id recommend letting the packers do it every time. I've never had anything broken in a 40ft container on any of my international moves. It's just not a headache, it's all done in 1 or 2 days, without any grief! Worth every penny but then I have 4 bed house, 3 kids and way too much stuff!!! There is no way I could pack my furniture, all the kitchen stuff, clothes, ornaments and techie equip and stay sane with a full time job and 3 teenagers / it's all dependent on your personal circumstances. My first move at 20 with little belongings was easy to do myself!


----------

